# Lola could be on a magazine cover!



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I entered a picture of Lola several months ago to a dog magazine and never though twice about it. Yesterday I saw in my facebook feed that she's one of 4 finalist for the cover! I'd love to see her win it. 

Can you take a moment to vote for her? All you have to do is click the link and comment Lola on the picture. (and if you feel extra nice share the link and ask your friends too as well!) 

Thanks! 

https://www.facebook.com/DogsNatura...5166891515318/784564048242263/?type=1&theater


----------



## woogyboogy (Dec 25, 2013)

Voted  She's gorgeous!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you! That was one of my favorite pictures of her. She's so photogenic


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Voted!! Pretty girl!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Got my vote. Good luck!


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

That is a gorgeous picture!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Do you vote in the comments

Voted. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Voted.


----------

